# Lower back pain relief I carry in my BOB



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

AJ was here.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Now, if only it had heat built in...


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

thepeartree said:


> Now, if only it had heat built in...


My original one has little pockets that are just the right size for those disposable hand warmers (right over lower back area). 
I've also used a heating pad at same time with it.

AJ


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I have the same problem, AJ. I took therapy for it years ago, and the therapist gave me an exercise that I do daily to keep it under control. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

A J said:


> Just thought I'd share with everyone here. I've been using a product since the early 90's to help with my lower back pain. My lower back tends to lose it's natural curve a couple times/year and then I get all kinds of pain. Keeping track of my posture really helps, and this product helps me a LOT. I've carried it with me on 100's of airline flights, used it at countless ball games etc.
> 
> What is it? It's the "Back-Up by Nada Chair" I still have the original one I bought 20 years ago, but recently couldn't find it and knew the only way I'd ever find it, was to buy another one. So I bought another and found my older one within 2 days!!!
> 
> ...


This really looks great. I have such a hard time at work with the poorly designed chairs and work stations. Thanks for the tip. I will give it a try.
Relieve Chronic Back Pain with Lumbar Support | Nada Chair
This answers my question of why my back NEVER hurts when I ride my mule. The saddle and movement puts my back into a perfect position and stretches out all the muscles. Riding is the ONLY time my back doesn't hurt. Thanks again.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

A J said:


> Just thought I'd share with everyone here. I've been using a product since the early 90's to help with my lower back pain. My lower back tends to lose it's natural curve a couple times/year and then I get all kinds of pain. Keeping track of my posture really helps, and this product helps me a LOT. I've carried it with me on 100's of airline flights, used it at countless ball games etc.
> 
> What is it? It's the "Back-Up by Nada Chair" I still have the original one I bought 20 years ago, but recently couldn't find it and knew the only way I'd ever find it, was to buy another one. So I bought another and found my older one within 2 days!!!
> 
> ...


Is there a link or a pic that I am not seeing?


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

DerBiermeister said:


> Is there a link or a pic that I am not seeing?


Here are some links for you.
http://www.nadachair.com/

http://www.amazon.com/Back-Up-by-Nada-Chair-Black/dp/B000YJ9LCK/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1404330934&sr=8-2&keywords=nada-chair

AJ


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks AJ

I used to carry a little Asian Massage Girl in my bag but...


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Thank you for the suggestion. With money I've spent on other things, I'll give it a try.


----------



## hansonb4 (Aug 17, 2014)

I use one of these for back pain.


----------

